# [OVER] ACNL Mayor Sprites Test Thread



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 16, 2015)

Spoiler: OVER



So I can get back on my Art computer! Hooray! I do those as warm up before I start on any digital artwork. The sprites used for Animal Crossing New Leaf signatures have always interested me and I am surprised no one has attempted in making the mayor. I know these sprites are made by one person but, eh, think about it? So I will use this thread time to time to test on making Mayor Sprites. But this is just a, why not thread.



Spoiler: So far!



*Test 1*
_Default Mayor_







Not very satisfied with this as I find I have made the head too small. I'm not sure. As I compare this sprite to the villagers, something is just not right.

*Test 2*
_Villager SSB4_









*Test 3*
_My Mayor, Katy_






*Test 4*
_For Amilee (Freebie 1/6)_






I'm getting better! I think...

*Test 5*
_For MC4Pros (Freebie 2/6)_






I did meh.



I would love to know what you guys think!

______________________________________________________________________

*Freebies (OPEN / CLOSED)*

So I have decided to open up some freebies to test. *Please provide me an IN-GAME SNAPSHOT *(a ref along with it would be nice). The snapshot must have the mayor facing front or a close up of them facing front. If the mayor is doing an emotion or has a held items they are allowed, but they will be drawn as well! If you don't want that, give me another snapshot without it. It must be a good snapshot as I am still practicing these, and it doesn't help if you provide me one that doesn't match the requirements, is very dark, etc. I will be picking whoever tickles my fancy and doing these at *my own pace*. If you have read all this, have butterscotch in your post! 

Along with that, if everything is ship shape you are in the spoiler below.



Spoiler:  






Amilee said:


> hi c:
> would you consider my mayor? these pixels are cute
> View attachment 84827
> 
> butterscotch





MindlessPatch said:


> Hello! I'd love to be considered for a freebie. My mayors reference are snapshots from in game but I'm more than happy to take another picture if needed ^^ (ignore the brown on the jumper please butterscotch) [x]





MC4pros said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Royce said:


> View attachment 84833
> butterscotch!





Bunnee said:


> Are these too dark? ;v;
> http://sta.sh/0gx28g0a8gn
> http://sta.sh/0ghpcxmqn6f
> 
> butterscotch, one sec finding some refs





ADanishMuffin said:


> Ooh, these look adorable! Would you consider making my mayor in that style? Feel free to draw him with or without the glasses, by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 16, 2015)

Aww, it's so cute and tiny! ^-^ Try shortening the dress and resizing the head a bit. c:


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 16, 2015)

I might shorten the dress and lengthen the head. But cute!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 16, 2015)

Tiny Head.
I need to shorten the body next time perhaps.​
And thank you MC4pros, and The Hidden Owl.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 16, 2015)

How about making a sprite based off the SSB4 villager?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 16, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> How about making a sprite based off the SSB4 villager?


Haha, I guess I will be doing that one next.


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 16, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Tiny Head.
> I need to shorten the body next time perhaps.​
> And thank you MC4pros, and The Hidden Owl.



This is so cute!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 16, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> This is so cute!


Thank you snapdragon.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 17, 2015)

bump


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 17, 2015)

Also, I love your colored poppet avatar ^^


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 17, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> Also, I love your colored poppet avatar ^^


Haha thanks? ^^;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 21, 2015)

*Test 2*









Better?​


----------



## Royce (Feb 21, 2015)

OMG THESE ARE ADORABLEEE!!!!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 21, 2015)

Royce said:


> OMG THESE ARE ADORABLEEE!!!!!


Thank you #^^#


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 21, 2015)

Bump, would love some feedback.


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 21, 2015)

I think that you improve with the second one ; v ; keep going!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 21, 2015)

MayorGong said:


> I think that you improve with the second one ; v ; keep going!


Ahh thank you!


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 21, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *Test 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooh, this one looks so much better! ^.^ There's definitely a bit of improvement from Test 1! Are you going to be making the background transparent? c:


----------



## oreo (Feb 21, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Tiny Head.
> I need to shorten the body next time perhaps.​
> And thank you MC4pros, and The Hidden Owl.



I don't know anything about pixel art at all but the sprites look wonderful to me.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 21, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Oooh, this one looks so much better! ^.^ There's definitely a bit of improvement from Test 1! Are you going to be making the background transparent? c:


Oh yes, I have green there as it acts as a transparent layer! And thank you dear <3



milkbae said:


> I don't know anything about pixel art at all but the sprites look wonderful to me.


Ahhhh! Thank you #/\#


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 21, 2015)

*Test 3*
_My Mayor, Katy_







?​


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow these are really goods  
Would you ever open commishions for these? I like how there the same size as the hoeass sprites.  
Anyways I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 21, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Wow these are really goods
> Would you ever open commishions for these? I like how there the same size as the hoeass sprites.
> Anyways I can't wait to see more.


Thank you.
I'm thinking about perhaps adding them to the Chibi Chibi Shop one day or a separate shop. I'm not sure yet. I'm just doing these as practice for now because I am not sure if I am good enough to the standard of the original artist of the well known AC sprites. And of course, for fun. I do these as a warmup before I do some art.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 21, 2015)

bump, feedback


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 21, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *Test 3*
> _My Mayor, Katy_
> 
> 
> ...



So. Much. CUTENESS! ^_^ I think they're good enough to sell and put in signatures.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 21, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> So. Much. CUTENESS! ^_^ I think they're good enough to sell and put in signatures.


;--;

You think?

Maybe I should try another... maybe make it a freebie, open to everyone for a few hours. What do you think?


----------



## Royce (Feb 21, 2015)

Its so cute! ! ! I LOVE YOUR PIXELS !!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 21, 2015)

Royce said:


> Its so cute! ! ! I LOVE YOUR PIXELS !!!


Thank you #/\#


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 21, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> ;--;
> 
> You think?
> 
> Maybe I should try another... maybe make it a freebie, open to everyone for a few hours. What do you think?



Yes, they're so adorable! I really don't even see anything that you ever need to improve on! why is your art so perfect, why?! ; o ; and omg yes freebies would be awesome!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow, you improved on your second pixel, and the third one looks nice too.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 21, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Yes, they're so adorable! I really don't even see anything that you ever need to improve on! why is your art so perfect, why?! ; o ; and omg yes freebies would be awesome!


There is always room for improvement girl! I'll edit the title then and the front page for freebies! ;D

WHO THE WHAT ARE YOU CALLING PERFECT???!?!


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 21, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> There is always room for improvement girl! I'll edit the title then and the front page for freebies! ;D
> 
> WHO THE WHAT ARE YOU CALLING PERFECT???!?!



Don't be humble, Chibi. ;D


http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?219730-Draw-my-mayor-OCs-please-___
I'll leave my mayor ref here in case you would like to pixel her.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 21, 2015)

*Freebies Open!*



PlasmaPower said:


> Wow, you improved on your second pixel, and the third one looks nice too.


Ahh thats good to hear! Thank you!


----------



## Amilee (Feb 21, 2015)

hi c:
would you consider my mayor? these pixels are cute 


butterscotch


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 21, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?219730-Draw-my-mayor-OCs-please-___
> I'll leave my mayor ref here in case you would like to pixel her.


You're too eager lol. Could you do these again after reading the first post. I know you have a snapshot in your ref but do you want beans with that?


----------



## Royce (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## MindlessPatch (Feb 21, 2015)

Hello! I'd love to be considered for a freebie. My mayors reference are snapshots from in game but I'm more than happy to take another picture if needed ^^ (ignore the brown on the jumper please butterscotch) [x]


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 21, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> You're too eager lol. Could you do these again after reading the first post. I know you have a snapshot in your ref but do you want beans with that?



Whoops, LOL. Sorry! No beans, please. C: I love butterscotch!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 21, 2015)

Amilee said:


> hi c:
> would you consider my mayor? these pixels are cute
> View attachment 84827





Royce said:


> View attachment 84828


Could you please read the rules again.



MC4pros said:


> Whoops, LOL. Sorry! No beans, please. C: I love butterscotch!


Well do you have another snapshot of her without the beans?



MindlessPatch said:


> Hello! I'd love to be considered for a freebie. My mayors reference are snapshots from in game but I'm more than happy to take another picture if needed ^^ (ignore the brown on the jumper please butterscotch) [x]


Haha yes it's fine! Thank you! 
That brown is so tiny I didn't even noticed pfff.


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 21, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Could you please read the rules again.
> 
> 
> Well do you have another snapshot of her without the beans?
> ...





Spoiler:  








I know it's tiny, but I don't have many more snapshots right now. Dx


----------



## Royce (Feb 21, 2015)

butterscotch!


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 21, 2015)

My mayor please? It would be oh so lovely if you would 



Spoiler: Ao






Buttershocts


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 21, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The yellow, it burns lol. That's good. 



Luckypinch said:


> My mayor please? It would be oh so lovely if you would View attachment 84834


Please read the rules.

Sigh..... this will be the last time I warn anyone further.


----------



## Amilee (Feb 21, 2015)

ooh sorry. i posted this before you edited the first post c:
but i edited my ref! :3


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 21, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> The yellow, it burns lol. That's good.
> 
> 
> Please read the rules.
> ...



I did but in confused. It's an in-game ref, it's close up, and not dark. ;-; please tell me what I did wrong


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 21, 2015)

Amilee said:


> ooh sorry. i posted this before you edited the first post c:
> but i edited my ref! :3


Ah I see haha, alright then. I'll put you in.


----------



## piichinu (Feb 21, 2015)

Are these too dark? ;v;
http://sta.sh/0gx28g0a8gn
http://sta.sh/0ghpcxmqn6f

butterscotch, one sec finding some refs


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 21, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> I did but in confused. It's an in-game ref, it's close up, and not dark. ;-; please tell me what I did wrong


Read it again carefully.



Bunnee said:


> Are these too dark? ;v;
> http://sta.sh/0gx28g0a8gn
> http://sta.sh/0ghpcxmqn6f
> 
> butterscotch, one sec finding some refs


Hmmm.... I can live with it lol. Put you on the list. 
And alright!


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Feb 21, 2015)

Ooh, these look adorable! Would you consider making my mayor in that style? Feel free to draw him with or without the glasses, by the way. 



Spoiler:  











I hope I did this right. Thanks, and butterscotch!


----------



## piichinu (Feb 21, 2015)

this is the best ref i have, i must have deleted the drawings i made of my mayor ;^;
http://bunnypatterns.tumblr.com/post/51409652817/ryunewleafcity-twitter


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 21, 2015)

ADanishMuffin said:


> Ooh, these look adorable! Would you consider making my mayor in that style? Feel free to draw him with or without the glasses, by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, you got it good! Putting you on the list!

Last one, no more freebies!




Bunnee said:


> this is the best ref i have, i must have deleted the drawings i made of my mayor ;^;
> http://bunnypatterns.tumblr.com/post/51409652817/ryunewleafcity-twitter


The other one is fine. But pick which one you want me to do, this one or the other. Either are fine.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 21, 2015)

It would be awesome if you could do OCs out of these or like a mayor and a villager together  they look so good!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 21, 2015)

*Evee said:


> It would be awesome if you could do OCs out of these or like a mayor and a villager together  they look so good!


Ahhh that's too much for now. Maybe in the future I hope!


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Feb 21, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Yup, you got it good! Putting you on the list!
> 
> Last one, no more freebies!
> 
> ...



Thanks! I can't wait to see who you choose. Whoever's mayor you choose to make, I'm sure it'll be great!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 21, 2015)

ADanishMuffin said:


> Thanks! I can't wait to see who you choose. Whoever's mayor you choose to make, I'm sure it'll be great!


Oh I will be doing each and everyone in the spoiler I think! 
Good practice!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Feb 21, 2015)

Thank you so much for accepting my mayor! Can't wait to see how all these turn out~ ^^


----------



## Amilee (Feb 21, 2015)

yay thank you :3 cant wait to see them


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Feb 21, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh I will be doing each and everyone in the spoiler I think!
> Good practice!



Well then, good luck! I hope you don't get stressed or rushed over these or anything. I can't wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 21, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh I will be doing each and everyone in the spoiler I think!
> Good practice!



Thanks for accepting my mayor and sorry for the hassle!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 21, 2015)

MindlessPatch said:


> Thank you so much for accepting my mayor! Can't wait to see how all these turn out~ ^^





Amilee said:


> yay thank you :3 cant wait to see them





ADanishMuffin said:


> Well then, good luck! I hope you don't get stressed or rushed over these or anything. I can't wait to see how they turn out!





MC4pros said:


> Thanks for accepting my mayor and sorry for the hassle!


Thank you all and your welcome. I'm doing these at my own pace, and like I said my little warm ups before I do some digital art.


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 21, 2015)

Good luck with these! : ) Hope it doesn't overtax you too much with the amount!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 21, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Good luck with these! : ) Hope it doesn't overtax you too much with the amount!


With life so busy for me right now and tons of commissions. Art is what actually makes me happy so, I am happy. ?\_(ツ)_/?
Thanks Amissa!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 24, 2015)

*Test 4*
_For Amilee (Freebie 1/6)_







I'm getting better! I think...​


----------



## Royce (Feb 24, 2015)

Its so cute!
sorry for not reading the rules properly :0


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 24, 2015)

Royce said:


> Its so cute!
> sorry for not reading the rules properly :0


Thank you and haha it's fine. You knew what it was afterwards.


----------



## Royce (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 24, 2015)

bump feedback please


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Feb 24, 2015)

Wow, that's amazing! It's so adorable. Good luck with your other requests!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 24, 2015)

ADanishMuffin said:


> Wow, that's amazing! It's so adorable. Good luck with your other requests!


Thank you. I'm hoping by the time I get to yours I will be mastering these....if you can call them that. ^-^;


----------



## Amilee (Feb 24, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *Test 4*
> _For Amilee (Freebie 1/6)_
> 
> 
> ...



omg she is super cute  you are really getting better! good job! and thank you c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 24, 2015)

Amilee said:


> omg she is super cute  you are really getting better! good job! and thank you c:


Ahhhh thank you and you are welcome #/\#


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 24, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *Test 4*
> _For Amilee (Freebie 1/6)_
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh this is cute Chibi! It looks great


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 24, 2015)

My my you are inproving


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 24, 2015)

rosabelle said:


> Ooh this is cute Chibi! It looks great





Luckypinch said:


> My my you are inproving


Thank you! #^^#


----------



## piichinu (Feb 24, 2015)

cute!! <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 24, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> cute!! <3


Thank you dear! #^^#


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 20, 2015)

*Test 5*
_For MC4Pros (Freebie 2/6)_






I did meh.​


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 20, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *Test 5*
> _For MC4Pros (Freebie 2/6)_
> 
> 
> ...



ahhhh, this is sooo amazing! #^^# thank you <333
don't say that. It's perf


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 21, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> ahhhh, this is sooo amazing! #^^# thank you <333
> don't say that. It's perf


You're welcome, and its not perfect >:<

*EDIT:* KDKBSKBSI I just realized I forgot your crown *gets shot*
You want me to add it? I'm so sorry. DX


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 21, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> You're welcome, and its not perfect >:<
> 
> *EDIT:* KDKBSKBSI I just realized I forgot your crown *gets shot*
> You want me to add it? I'm so sorry. DX



Ahh, it's fine, haha! You don't have to !


----------



## Cam1 (Mar 21, 2015)

These are AMAZING! Kudos to you Chibi!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 21, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Ahh, it's fine, haha! You don't have to !


Are you sure???



Cam said:


> These are AMAZING! Kudos to you Chibi!


Thanks, but I still think I need some work.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 14, 2015)

Sigh, I know I promised to do the rest of these freebies but I just don't have the time, and something went down. Plus, I don't think there is must interest in these other than they are freebies. Would members really be interested in buying these? In my gut, I don't think so and I feel its a waste of my time. I tried my best, but I just feel down.


----------

